# How to bypass internet restrictions?



## vivek prasath (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi. i am a college student. So we are provided wifi connections. But most of the sites are blocked by cyberoam. please provide me a way to bypass this  (NOTE)ultrasurf and freegate too failed...:sad:


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Sorry we can not help you with this . Please read the rules


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

> You may not ask for assistance to circumvent restrictions or security on any computer system or network.
> You may not ask for assistance with any deemed illegal activities such as but NOT restricted to the following::
> 
> software pirating
> ...


/LOCKED


----------

